# [Q] SafeStrap Backup of "Safe System"



## intric8 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been using SafeStrap for a bit now and even had to restore the non-safe system a few times... works like a charm. Installed Gummy 1.0 on safe system and really starting to commit to it for daily use, so I went to do a backup of it (via Safestrap) and was prompted to 'include original system' or something to that effect. That's was new to me, as I have only done backups of the non-safe system. Found this:

*While in "non-safe" mode backups automatically include the original system partition for disaster recovery. Backups made in "safe mode" give you the option of backing up the original system.*

but I'm not clear on exactly what that means, so I don't know whether to include the original system or not. Can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## noobz2men (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure that option is for backing up the system base or original system for your safemode, I never include webtop in my backups but do use that option. I recommend doing a fresh full batch backup of USER apps with TIBU then going to safestrap recovery, backing up to external not including webstop but do back up original system. This will give you the option of a clean restore with all your apps backed up to the latest versions should you lose and need to restore anything or if its a third party app you wont have to find it again. (dont restore data generally just do app only) Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## intric8 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm still looking into this a little more because it seems to me from what I've read that the original system world be in reference to which ever system is enabled at the time. So for instance, when enabling the safe system for the first time and subsequently performing a backup, the original system would be that of the stock safe system, not that of the non-safe system.

So in my case, having no backup of the original safe system, I forfeited the ability to return to stock (on the safe system).

Maybe now, the only reason I would opt to include the original system might be to try another ROM and know that I could simply do a restore to get my safe system back to the point in time in which it was backed up.

Still trying to confirm this though...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

